# garlic - good or bad?



## lavender (Dec 14, 2010)

Today I bought some canned green venison tripe by Tripett. The ingredients are venison tripe, water, garlic and carrageenan gum. I wasn't thinking when I was purchasing it, this is my first time feeding tripe, and forgot about reading that garlic is toxic. So I've been searching the forums and reading posts, and from what I've read it seems that feeding garlic isn't a huge concern? I've noticed even at the pet supply store garlic is a common ingredient in natural treats. I'm really confused. Is garlic good or bad?
Thanks!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Fine is small amounts. There are a lot of high-quality supplements containing garlic. A lot of kibbles even contain garlic. Don't worry about it.  Tripett is a GREAT canned food, mine get it as a treat every once in a while and love it.


----------



## runwiththewind (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd be more concerned about carrageenan which is also in our foods. 

DEMEANING CARRAGEENAN
A Hundred Health Sapping Neurotoxins are Hidden in Packaged and Restaurant Food

Garlic for Dogs


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

When I make a batch of doggie treats I always put in a couple cloves.. never had a problem. I think onions are worse, even though they are in the same family.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

IMO garlic is safe, it doesn't contain the same amounts of the element that damages dogs that onions do. I've heard of people giving 2-3 cloves per day for flea prevention "claiming it works" and they've never had a problem with digestive upset or otherwise.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

runwiththewind said:


> I'd be more concerned about carrageenan which is also in our foods.
> 
> DEMEANING CARRAGEENAN
> A Hundred Health Sapping Neurotoxins are Hidden in Packaged and Restaurant Food
> ...


exactly what i was going to say. carageenan and other gums do definitely not agree with me - give me anywhere from a headache to a migraine, depending on the amount ingested.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I read an article in a "natural dog" magazine last week on garlic. The amount of garlic it takes to actually be harmful to a dog is insane. It's pro's definitely out weigh the cons for me.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the garlic. 
Like Rodeo said, the estimated amounts I've seen printed are insane. You'd have to pretty much feed meals and meals of it. I believe in smally amounts it may have benefits, but won't do any harm.

A couple of mine enjoy canned tripe, so I have some cans on hand for when I need a fast meal for them and do canned fish with tripe and egg. 
The gas is TERRIBLE. 
I dont see any benefit in tripe at all, but if they enjoy it, why not?


----------



## Shelley Watson (Oct 21, 2011)

Usually small amount of garlic is not at all hazardous. In turn garlic can boost immunity, fight infection, enhance the functioning of liver, and repels ticks and fleas present in the dog. But again large doses given to dogs regularly can cause anemia and sometimes even death of the pet. So if your puppy is under the age of 8 weeks or is having pre-existing anemia, I would suggest to completely avoid that food. As garlic can be dangerous for the pet.


----------

